# BNR Black Friday 2015



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I just ordered my lowering springs and my shark fin antenna from y'all


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm ready! But I dunno what I'm buyin yet...maybe a tune!?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Catless dp


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm ready! Maybe a little bit of everything?


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Who's ready? ccasion14:
> 
> What would you like to see deals on?


Chevrolet Cruze/Sonic Shark Fin Antenna

I REALLY want this!!


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I would like to see your DP, MP, FMIC, and Turbo for the cruze  but since only 1 of those are available. I'll settle for a deal on a ZZP FMIC, deal on the green monsters, and the Meth kit.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Midpipe for me please!!!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

E85 kit with injectors.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> E85 kit with injectors.


Me too!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Papa Rad17 (May 19, 2015)

I could get on board with the shark fin. Dual pillar gauge pod would be awesome though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Early leak, tunes, downpipes, gauges, short shifters, and much more will be on sale.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

im in for a shark fin aswell


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Count me in on the shark fin also.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

If you guys decided to sell a midpipe I'd probably get that but I wouldn't mind a sale on the zzp midpipe instead :>


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 on shark fin.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Might be a bigger turbo on sale too


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Early leak, tunes, downpipes, gauges, short shifters, and much more will be on sale.





[email protected] said:


> Might be a bigger turbo on sale too


So...how about that shark fin antenna?!


----------

